
Ask HN: Do you need to load/unload short term memory when switching tasks? - mrtksn
Hi HN, Do feel like you have to load&#x2F;unload short term memory when switching mental tasks?<p>What I mean is that when I work on something for a few days(back end code for example) and switch back to something else I have been working(UI design for example) I feel completely foreign to the task that I switch back to.<p>Not just the feeling, I cannot remember anything about and I need maybe a day for the mental model to come back to me.  It&#x27;s almost like loading an app from hard drive back into the RAM.<p>Does it happen to you too? If so, how do you overcome it? Any tips on &quot;multitasking&quot;?
======
Overtonwindow
The older I get the more I need to get up and walk around the office between
major tasks groupings. It helps me focus and leave the “residual worry” about
that last task behind.

~~~
olvy0
It's the same for me, I need some moderate physical activity in order to
"switch gears" between two tasks. Or talking about something unrelated with
someone for a few minutes. I usually get up from my desk and walk around the
block. For me just walking around the office is usually not enough.

